# Smoke Vault Natural Gas and Needle Valve conversion



## beedix (Jun 21, 2016)

Received my SV24 today, but not my natural gas hose or the #51 drill bit that's required, but I'm looking at what fittings I'll need.

From the propane, there is a L.P. regulator followed by what looks like a 3/8" male hose to female flare 3/8" female.  The 3/8" flare female connects to the gas valve (3/8" flare male).

When you convert to N.G. do you run without a pressure regulator?  I know when I converted my grill, I inserted a N.G. regulator prior to the drilled out orifices.

I'm guessing I will need a couple 3/8" to 1/4" reducers to (possibly flare to NPT), but I should be able to figure all that out once I understand the N.G. regulator.













2016-06-21 20.36.04.jpg



__ beedix
__ Jun 21, 2016


----------



## daveomak (Jun 26, 2016)

What is an SV 24 .....

Do you have natural gas piped into your house now...

If you hook up your smoker, hook up downstream of the NG regulator that is in the line already...

A second regulator might be needed depending on line pressure and what the new gas device may require...  but I doubt you need a second regulator...  

I'm not really sure what's going on here....


----------



## daveomak (Jun 26, 2016)

OK...Think I got it....   You got a new Smoke Vault 24 and are converting it to natural gas.....   Well, I found the step by step directions on Camp Chef's web site...

http://www.campchef.com/media/manuals/NG_Conversion.pdf


----------

